# WELCHS RED GRAPE JUICE



## NorthernWinos (Feb 21, 2006)

Was cruising the juice section of the G-store yesterday and saw the usual stuff, gallons and half gallons of interesting juices..... Also noticed the Welch's juices, the usual Concord and Niagara and there is also some Red Grape Juice...any ideas about what's in that??????

I use Wine Expert Grape Concentrates in my fruit wines, and wonder if I could substitute a couple 64oz bottles of that Red Grape Juice instead of a 500ml bottle of Wine Expert....but...the price might end up being about the same...any thoughts on that??????

Has anyone just used Welch's Red Grape Juice and made a red wine out of it???????


----------



## masta (Feb 21, 2006)

Interesting question on the red grape juice and not sure I have ever seen this product. I fired off an e-mail to them asking what grape is used for the red juice.


I will post reply when I receive one.


----------



## Curt (Feb 21, 2006)

NW,


I'm not sure what types of grapes they use but I do know it makes a very nice wine if you do a medium oaking on it. It was the one batch that I got toput through my homemade barrel before it failed.




I used 15 cans of frozen concentrate for a 5 gallon batch and used K1-V1116. I'm going to do another using either D47 or 1122 to see if there is a noticable difference.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 21, 2006)

Curt said:


> NW,
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what types of grapes they use but I do know it makes a very nice wine if you do a medium oaking on it. It was the one batch that I got to put through my homemade barrel before it failed.
> ...


 
Does the Red Grape Juice come in frozen concentrated form too...?????????? I have only seen the red in the 64oz containers...I see Concord [purple] and Niagara in the frozen containers....would like to see the red in cans too....where did you find it????


----------



## pkcook (Feb 21, 2006)

Nothern, 


My very first wine was a gallon of the red juice. I'm not sure what kind of juice it is either, but the taste was like a concord wine to me.


Pat


----------



## masta (Feb 22, 2006)

I received this information from Welches regarding the grapes used in their Red Grape Juice and the amount of sulfites used in the White Grape juice:
"Thank you for contacting Welch’s.<?:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>
<O></O>Welch’s Red Grape Juice is made by blending premium Vinifera grapes with Concord for a softer, more mellow Concord taste which is less astringent.<O></O>
<O></O>All Welch’s products that contain more than 10ppm (parts per million) of sulfur dioxide are required by law to be labeled accordingly in the ingredient statement. This sulfite is listed as potassium metabisulfite.<O></O>
<O></O>Since 1972, Welch’s has been producing and selling white grape juice containing the addition of Vitamin C (ascorbic acid) and potassium metabisulfite. A minute amount of the latter is used to prevent the juice from developing an off flavor and turning brown, which white grape juice has a natural tendency to do. It is not considered a preservative in the usual sense since the juice is pasteurized for safekeeping. The addition will not stop the fermentation process when making wine.

<O></O>
We hope this information is helpful."<O></O>


----------



## pkcook (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks Masta,


My unrefined taste buds could not decern any venifera in the wine I made from it



, but it is all gone



.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Masta, you are the answer man.
Thanks also to Curt and pkcook for your input on your wines that you made.....a bit of a variety might be nice..




All it said on the label was a mix of red grapes...will give it a try sometime.


----------

